# 2010 Winter Olympics



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

I know the Olympics are close to being over and it's kind of late for a thread on them but I really wanted to make this thread because I am so pumped for USA vs. Canada in hockey tomorrow! So who will you be rooting for and how is your country doing?

I figured this was a real good forum for this cause it's not just people from the U.S. and stuff.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

NBC makes me hate America so I vote for every other country. They managed to twist 2 Canadian golds from speedskating to OMG OHNO BROUGHT HOME A BRONZE IN THE RELAY


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder who I'm cheering for...

Canada is 3rd in terms of total medals, and 1st in terms of gold medals.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> NBC makes me hate America so I vote for every other country. They managed to twist 2 Canadian golds from speedskating to OMG OHNO BROUGHT HOME A BRONZE IN THE RELAY



I'm assuming you're from the USA. The thing is you're watching the USA broadcasts of it. (yeah Ohno is talked about too much but he does have the most USA winter medals.)


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

Yupyup. Even for every other event they make USA sound so good. I have to mute them so I don't smash my TV.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! Canada's men team should do what the women did! And go Charles Hamlin and the men's short track team. Canada has guaranteed it self three more medals in hockey, curling and men's team pursuit.

And how about Queen Yu-na? Smashed the olympic record in figure skating.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Canada has guaranteed it self three more medals in *hockey*, curling and men's team pursuit.



I don't think so!


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

Canadas gonna win Edmund just give up now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has guaranteed it self three more medals in *hockey*, curling and men's team pursuit.
> ...



Um yes, we win a medal in men's hockey.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

C'mon! They beat Canada earlier. USA beat Finland 6-1, and Canada only beat Slovakia 3-2. Correct if I'm wrong but I think Finland is a better team.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> C'mon! They beat Canada earlier. USA beat Finland 6-1, and Canada only beat Slovakia 3-2. Correct if I'm wrong but I think Finland is a better team.



Regardless. We win a medal.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> C'mon! They beat Canada earlier. USA beat Finland 6-1, and Canada only beat Slovakia 3-2. Correct if I'm wrong but I think Finland is a better team.



Um, Canada is in the gold medal game. That means at least a silver. And I think Canada has a really good chance of winning.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon! They beat Canada earlier. USA beat Finland 6-1, and Canada only beat Slovakia 3-2. Correct if I'm wrong but I think Finland is a better team.
> ...



The USA is also in the gold medal game, that means at least a silver.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...





Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has guaranteed it self three more medals in *hockey*, curling and men's team pursuit.
> ...



You deserve my first ever :fp.

How can you say "I don't think so!" and then agree that both Canada and US are guarenteed at least a silver.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



So what's the problem? I said Canada is guaranteed a medal.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 27, 2010)

Canadian team seems to choke under pressure, just look at their semi final.

Rooting for noone, or both.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I thought he meant gold. My bad. 

If it was gold, then it would be USA for hockey.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

I am rooting that no one gets hurt! Seriously though, I haven't been able to see any of the Olympics because my TV is broken.


----------



## brunson (Feb 27, 2010)

O Canada! You barely made it through. 
Gold medal round, the US waits for you. 

On Sunday night, we'll bring the fight to Canada's venue. 
Your red and white, are quite the sight, but you forgot the blue! 

Although its true, you brought hockey to be. 
For Nickelback, you'll burn eternally. 

O Canada! Silver awaits for thee!



Good luck to both teams, I'm sure it's going to be an awesome game.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 27, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Yupyup. Even for every other event they make USA sound so good. I have to mute them so I don't smash my TV.



Even for women's figure skating it's like "The Korean is the favorite, and here rival is the Japanese woman, AND THERE IS A 16 YEAR OLD AMERICAN THAT IS GOING TO COME FROM BEHIND AND WIN!" 

She didn't.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

yes! Germany just beat USA in the Team Persuit semi-final. Take that USA! That's what you get for upsetting Canada in the quarters!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Long Track Speed Skating...who will win?


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Long Track Speed Skating...who will win?



Germany for Women's, Canada for Men's.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

USA for mixed!


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

So for the bronze in hockey: Slovakia or Finland?

I'm rooting for Finland.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm rooting for Slovakia, but I think it'll probably be Finland.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweeden won women's curling yesterday over Canada.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Long Track Speed Skating...who will win?
> ...



I called it. 

And gold for Canada in snowboarding!

Edit: I called Women's too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I know!!! Canada has 3 more gold medals than USA!!!


----------



## Edmund (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> I'm rooting for Slovakia, but I think it'll probably be Finland.



Rooting for Slovakia so it looks like USA just faced an easy team? 
That's the reason I'm rooting for Finland actually just so people don't say USA faced an easier team.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rooting for Slovakia, but I think it'll probably be Finland.
> ...



xD Nah, we already know USA had an easy team.  

But, I really do think that Slovakia is a pretty underrated team. I mean, they have some pretty good players, plus Halak in net. And they did upset Sweden in the quarters.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Not to mention almost come back from being down 3-0 to almost tie it in the last couple of seconds.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...




I thought that showed how Canada did poorly under pressure.
Yes, I agree Slovakia is very underrated but another one of my main reasons for rooting for Finland is that Slovakia has Marian Hossa, and if you are from Pittsburgh Hossa is not a friend of yours.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Yeah, Canada really didn't do too great in the 3rd. They almost let Slovakia force OT. 

Lol Hossa. If you're from Pittsburgh, shouldn't you be cheering for Canada? I mean, we have Crosby and Fleury.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Should be an awesome game. Canada has only played to their potential in one game (Russia) thus far, and they're extraordinarily dangerous. For the US to win Ryan Miller needs to be the best player on the ice, which he has been each time they've played so far.

Beating Canada once was a big upset, twice would be nearly miraculous. I really think this will be great to watch. This represents what I love about the Olympics. Not that it's pitting country against country, but that it's a great show for so many people to see and the countries just give you somebody arbitrary to root for. It's much more fun to have a rooting interest in a game.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Should be an awesome game. Canada has only played to their potential in one game (Russia) thus far...



Yea, the key in that game was twofold. First, they needed to establish themselves phisically early on in the game, which they did. Second, they had to shut down the key Russian players, mainly Ovechkin, which they did an amazing job on. If Canada can play as well as the did in that game, it should be a really good match to watch.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Lol Hossa. If you're from Pittsburgh, shouldn't you be cheering for Canada? I mean, we have Crosby and Fleury.



If it wasn't USA in this gold medal game I would be rooting for Canada because of Crosby, Fleury (but has he had any ice time?), and Martin Brodeur (who is one of my favorite players). But I got to go with my country. USA has Brooks Orpik (a Penguin) and Pittsburgh native Ryan Malone, and I love a good underdog story and this would be a great one!
A little Off-Topic: I actually read a question online is it unpatriotic to buy a Team Canada Crosby jersey. I don't think that would be unpatriotic because it's more being a fan of that player than of the country and people around Pittsburgh would know that if I was sporting a Fleury jersey but I think it might be kind of unpatriotic to not *root *for the USA.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Lol Hossa. If you're from Pittsburgh, shouldn't you be cheering for Canada? I mean, we have Crosby and Fleury.
> ...



Brodeur won't be playing, will he?


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Lol. Fair enough. 

And he wont. After the close game against the Swiss and the lose against USA, he lost his starting position to Looooou

Edit: Canada has defended it's gold in curling.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Canada has 3 more gold medals than USA!!!



Make that 4.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has 3 more gold medals than USA!!!
> ...



Five after tomorrow?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



6.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



What's 6th?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> What's 6th?



I have no idea.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice win for Finland!


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

Hockey is *CANADA'S* sport. THEREFORE THEY'RE GONNA WINNN >DD


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 28, 2010)

Your logic is flawed.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Samania said:


> Hockey is *CANADA'S* sport. THEREFORE THEY'RE GONNA WINNN >DD



How'd that work out for them last week?

Obviously either team has the potential to win. If Ryan Miller continues to be the best player on the planet for these two weeks, as he has been during these Olympics, then the US has a real shot. If he isn't I can't imagine them beating a much more talented Canadian team.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 28, 2010)

I live in Australia and we've had a best ever medal haul. I have watched FOXTEL's coverage alot for all about a few hours. The remaining hours were watched on Channel 9. The FOXTEL coverage is really good. I will use their 2012 London Olympics coverage when it comes.

Here we've had some controversy about Eddie Maguire's alleged homophobic comments bout US figure skater Jonothan Weir on Channel 9's coverage.

On the gold medal game USA vs Canada in ice hockey. I think the USA will win. Sorry if I offend anyone in Canada.

And assuming the human race is still around and kicking in February 2014, I will watch the Winter Olympics then Russia hosts it.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

GOOOOAAAL! 1-0 Canada. Go Toews.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 28, 2010)

CANADA


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Getzlaf keeping it real classy with the suckerpunch to the back of Erik Johnson's head at the end of the 1st.


----------



## irene8664 (Feb 28, 2010)

ANOTHER GOAL!!!! 2-0 CANADA!!!!


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

My god! Why is Ryan Miller so good?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> CANADA


THIS


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> My god! Why is Ryan Miller so good?



Ryan Miller is truly the best player on the planet right now. He kept the US in the game while they played like crap for a period and a half. US really woke up the latter half the 2nd period. Canada also had a few great opportunities late. 3rd period should be awesome. I hope we just recklessly attack the net, Luongo looks very sketchy with the puck right now. If I was a Canadian I'd want Brodeur back there with the gold medal on the line right now.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Getzlaf keeping it real classy with the suckerpunch to the back of Erik Johnson's head at the end of the 1st.



Bertuzzi-esque.

2-1. C'mon USA do it in the third! USA defense seemed to be finally putting it together should help the third.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Getzlaf keeping it real classy with the suckerpunch to the back of Erik Johnson's head at the end of the 1st.
> ...



Indeed. And I think I misspoke, pretty sure it was Jack Johnson that got hit.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > My god! Why is Ryan Miller so good?
> ...



After how Brodeur played in the USA game, I'm not so sure about that. Brodeur really played himself out of the starting position. Fleury, anyone? 

Kesler's goal looked kinda lucky, but I think it gave USA some momentum. 

Oh, and on the Getzlaf, Johnson thing. Did you see what Johnson did to Getzlaf first?


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

bahaha 2-1


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you kidding me? Two shots off the post in the first 2 mins. Miller got lucky there.


----------



## kjcellist (Feb 28, 2010)

Tied game!!


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

HOLY CRAP.

Sudden death. Could not ask for a better ending!


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

You're kidding me. Zach Parise pulled an Eberle.


----------



## kjcellist (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, with 24 seconds left!


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> You're kidding me. Zach Parise pulled an Eberle.



Luongo being sketchy with that puck eventually came back to bite him. I cannot believe the US scored that late, though. 

10 minutes of sudden death OT. No matter who wins this has been a great finish to a great Olympic Games!


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

USA DO IT IN OT!

and Kian I think they said 20 min of OT but I might be wrong.


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

OMFG DIS SISHSHSHSIINTENSEE. especially on the gold medal game. MAKE US PROUD CANADA.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> USA DO IT IN OT!
> 
> and Kian I think they said 20 min of OT but I might be wrong.



Yeah my bad, it was 5 min for pool play, 10 for the elimination games but I didn't realize it was 20 minutes for OT in the final. Last 10 might be 4 men plus a goalie, I'm not sure. Then a shootout if necessary.


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

WE WINN!!!!!


----------



## Rikane (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, that was close.

We managed to pull it off though  yay.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 28, 2010)

At least Miller got MVP.

I'm pretty pissed off it was Crosby. I'm supposed to like him cause he's from Pittsburgh but I can't like him.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

Great game. Both teams should be very proud.


----------



## Rikane (Feb 28, 2010)

Of all the people to score at the end too... I still don't like Sidney Crosby.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

CANADA!!! 5 more gold medals than USA!!!


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CANADA!!! 5 more gold medals than USA!!!



You must have worked really hard for that.

Also of note is that this is the 37th medal for the US this Olympic games, it's the first time the US has ever lead the Winter Olympic medal count and it's also the most medals ever won at a winter games. Excellent work by the USOC and the American athletes.

All in all, this was a great games. I can't wait for London 2012.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

That was an awesome game. I'm glad I was supporting Canada


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > CANADA!!! 5 more gold medals than USA!!!
> ...



And Canada has won the most ever gold medals at an Olympic Games. Good year for US and Canada.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?



hell yes


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well deserved. Luongo did a great game.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 28, 2010)

GO CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

crosby's game winning goal was amazing


----------



## CanadianPires (Feb 28, 2010)

<<<< Proud Canadian


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

i can see that


----------

